# so I have this site where I post my photos



## Beenha (Aug 5, 2013)

And I wanted to know what you think about my photos (the goods, the bads, anythings that might be usefull, or even useless if you want to). There are three or four pictures that are colored, but I mostly shoot in black and white so... anyway!
Oh, and the section called "da vida lá" means, in portuguese, something like "about the life out there", because all of them were taken in amazon tribes.

Here: ciuffi.dunked.com


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 5, 2013)

You will get much more response if you actually post pictures here.

This is a community to look at pictures and the rest of us don't profit if people go elsewhere to talk about images.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2013)

^^^ Lew expresses our feelings and modus operandi.
I visited your site and you better post them here one by one, as there is a lot to talk about


----------



## Beenha (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok then, I'll show them in topics as they're shown in my website!


----------



## Beenha (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 51905




View attachment 51906
(it's written something like "we sell ice")


----------



## Beenha (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 51909

View attachment 51910

View attachment 51911

View attachment 51912

All of these were taken during my trip to the brazilian rainforest and it was definitely one of the best trip ever, so worth it!


----------



## Beenha (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 6, 2013)

You really need to look at how people post here.
If you want comments/critique on images, post 2 or 3 at a time in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 6, 2013)

Woe there, way to may images for anyone to give any meaningful critique.


----------



## Beenha (Aug 10, 2013)

ok, so I deleted a whole bunch of them, but I would like a general opinion so that's why I posted a lot


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2013)

In re: the pictures of the city, the first two have everything so cut off and incomplete, that I have no idea what you are trying to show me. Yes, I see the wheeled cart above the bank building but all the impact is lost because it is so tightly shot. A much wider image showing the bank building structure and natural solemnity, yet with the cart suspended above, might have some ironic value but framed as it is, not much impact, imo.

The second - bright building above, dark building below, peoples' heads only, I have no idea what you are trying to show here.

The third, the right side so dark, the people can't be seen. Again, what are we looking at and why.


----------



## paigew (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey! I went to your site and looked at the people gallery. I really love your work.  I think my favorite is the girl getting her face painted. I also like the dog on the boat dock and the woman with the little boy (2nd image). I hope you stay around and post more.


----------



## Beenha (Aug 13, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> In re: the pictures of the city, the first two have everything so cut off and incomplete, that I have no idea what you are trying to show me. Yes, I see the wheeled cart above the bank building but all the impact is lost because it is so tightly shot. A much wider image showing the bank building structure and natural solemnity, yet with the cart suspended above, might have some ironic value but framed as it is, not much impact, imo.
> 
> The second - bright building above, dark building below, peoples' heads only, I have no idea what you are trying to show here.
> 
> The third, the right side so dark, the people can't be seen. Again, what are we looking at and why.



thanks for the reply! the first two were shot the first time I went out exclusively for taking photographs and it was actually bad because I was in dangerous places and everything had to be on a hurry. Also, they were taken on a very narrow street, so it was difficult to frame what I wanted. yet, I guess they didn't turned out great, then. I'm not very good at evaluating photos. thanks!


----------



## Beenha (Aug 13, 2013)

paigew said:


> Hey! I went to your site and looked at the people gallery. I really love your work.  I think my favorite is the girl getting her face painted. I also like the dog on the boat dock and the woman with the little boy (2nd image). I hope you stay around and post more.



thank you!


----------

